# Quantum of solace



## Mercedes62

Dear forum sharers,
I was quite puzzled when I heard the proposed title for the new James Bond film and I don't quite understand its meaning. ¿"Un poquito de consuelo"? Any suggestions? I appreciate all contributions
Regards


----------



## xqby

Pues, el inglés es my lengua primera y yo no entiendo eso. Su traducción está bien... Hollywood es una ciudad para los locos.


----------



## MarkLondres

Estoy de acuerdo con xqby, quantum no necesariamente significa "una cantidad" y así la frase entera no tiene logica.

El título de la película viene del título de un libro de Ian Fleming.

(Y están haciéndola en Pinewood, Londres, no en Hollywood)


----------



## Mercedes62

Quantum no es "un poquito" como yo imaginaba, es más bien "un montón" según una crítica de cine que he leido. ¿"Consuelo a raudales" sería una buena traducción?


----------



## Roark

Mercedes62 said:


> Quantum no es "un poquito" como yo imaginaba, es más bien "un montón" según una crítica de cine que he leido. ¿"Consuelo a raudales" sería una buena traducción?


 
No, un cuanto (=quantum) es un concepto de la Fisica que significa "paquete", una cantidad indivisible de algo (por ejemplo, un foton es un cuanto de luz).  Por asi decirlo, la luz solo se puede descomponer en cuantos, de la misma forma que un saco de arroz solo se puede "descomponer" en granos.

El titulo, que no es tan malo como se dice una vez que entiendes el concepto fisico, se podria traducir por "una racion de consuelo", o mejor, "un poquito de consuelo" como decian en el primer post del hilo.  De todas formas, ambas suenan fatal, no le arriendo la ganancia a los pobres traductores que tengan que bautizar Bond 22 en castellano...


----------



## josemh

Pues pareciera que los productores tienen su propia definición ó, mejor dicho, una de Ian Fleming. Recientemente entrevistaron a Daniel Craig (el actor que encarna a Bond) en CNN donde explica lo que quiso decir Fleming; cito textualmente:

Craig said Fleming defined a quantum of solace -- it means, roughly, a measure of comfort -- as "that spark of niceness in a relationship that if you don't have, you might as well give up."


----------



## Roark

Curiosamente, esta tarde me enviaron un link a una entrevista en la BBC en la que traducian (de forma espantosa, por cierto) sus palabras como:

_"Bueno, te voy a decir lo que piensa Ian Fleming; básicamente él cree que una vez que el solaz cuántico abandona una relación ésta se acaba, si no tienes ese solaz cuántico entonces no hay mucho por lo que valga la pena luchar…."_

Sin saber nada de la trama de Bond 22 se pueden hacer un monton de conjeturas acerca del significado que tiene ese "poquito de consuelo", pero siendo la continuacion de Casino Royale en la que Bond busca "venganza" por la traicion de Vesper se puede entender que busque algun tipo de consuelo...


----------



## josemh

This title was taken from a short story included in the compilation "For Your Eyes Only". I just found there was a spanish edition and the cited title was translated as "Cantidad de Consuelo". I have the impression the translator was meaning more of "a lot of solace" than "quantity of solace".


----------



## Calameño

Me parece estimados colegas traductores y cinéfilos que podría darse el caso de dejar el título en inglés. No sería la primera vez, recuerden Goldeneye de Pierce Brosnan o Goldfinger con Sean Connery. A veces las traducciones de los títulos pierden sentido respecto al original. La película denominada The Cell de M. Night. Shyalaman aquí en Chiel se traducjo como La Célula y no La Celda sentido correcto una vez que se ha visto la película. En fin lo dejo a vuetro criterio.



Calameño said:


> Me parece estimados colegas traductores y cinéfilos que podría darse el caso de dejar el título en inglés. No sería la primera vez, recuerden Goldeneye de Pierce Brosnan o Goldfinger con Sean Connery. A veces las traducciones de los títulos pierden sentido respecto al original. La película denominada The Cell de M. Night. Shyalaman aquí en Chiel se traducjo como La Célula y no La Celda sentido correcto una vez que se ha visto la película. En fin lo dejo a vuetro criterio.


 
Ampliando un poco mi respuesta acoto lo siguiente. Tiene que ver con el sentido el film ya que es una continuación de Casino Royale donde Bond busca venganza contra los asesinos de Vesper (¿será ese el consuelo al que se refiere el título?)


----------



## iupiter

Yo creo que la traducción más apropiada en español sería: "una pizca de consuelo" dado que quantum significa "the smallest amount or unit of something" y solace significa consuelo, así en español podría emplearse la expresión "pizca" para referirse a esa pequeña cantidad de consuelo. Por tanto, podría intuirse que "una pizca de consuelo" es lo que buscará el Sr. Bond llevando a cabo su venganza.


----------



## hantonio

amigos traductores ,en mi opinion,la traduccion exacta de "quatum of solace"it is=a litlle of solace·" =UN POCO DE CONSUELO"""""""""
GRACIAS 
HANTONIO ,POTRERILLOS0000


----------



## Sebastián H

Hola amigos. Soy un aficionado a James Bond, tengo el libro "Sólo para sus Ojos" donde sale el cuento que ustedes están discutiendo. Allí el traductor pone "Un poco de Cariño" para referirse a "Quantum of Solace". Yo estaría de acuerdo con el título de un poco de consuelo o algo de consuelo. Hay que recordar que un cuanto fue referido como la división mínima de la energía en la física moderna, donde se acuñó este término. Por lo tanto, es una pequeña parte, algo muy mínimo.

Para reirse un poco de este tema, ¿Se le podría poner "premio de consolación"? Ya que perdiste tu amor, aqui te traigo tu consuelo, el mínimo solaz. Jeje. Uno podría irse a la definición de solaz de descanso esparcimiento y conectarlo con que Bond necesita unas pequeñas vacaciones o que las está tomando y las cosas se ponen mal durante sus vacaciones, haciéndolas muy cortas.


----------



## pepejima

Sólo espero que dejen el título en inglés, pues cualquiera de las traducciones que han mencionado sonarían muy mal, nada ad hoc a James Bond.


----------



## summernight

¿que tal "mínimo consuelo"?


----------



## Sebastián H

Señores:

Ya salió la previa de Quantum Of Solace y quedó en Inglés, no se tradujo.


----------



## ELPROXIMOPROFETA

Mininimo consuelo no esta mal.


----------



## ajeno

La cuantia no es algo minimo, no tiene una dimension, tiene una caracteristica, es algo que representa. Una referencia aduce a un todo fisico. Al ser el consuelo algo no medible o intangible su cuantia tambien lo es.  Creo que lo correcto seria decir " una muestra de consuelo" o "un atisbo de consuelo".


----------



## Yandros

¿Y qué tal "Algo de consuelo"? En español "algo" (something) tiene también el sentido de esa "cantidad indeterminada", "indivisible", etc... Que todos estáis mencionando.


----------



## frenando1

Creo que esta discusión es interesante dado lo enrevesado del título, porque desde luego se las trae. En mi opinión y aún a riesgo de equivocarme ya que ni he visto la película ni sé de qué va, lo más parecido al original sería, tal y como ya han dicho algunos, "Un mínimo de consuelo", aunque en Andalucía lo diríamos más castizo con un "Lo mínimo que se despacha en consuelo"
Según una definición de The Free Dictionary (confieso que no tenía ni idea de la palabra antes de la peli), y desde un punto de vista de la Física, quantum sería "the smallest quantity of some physical property that a system can possess", es decir, la cantidad más pequeña de algo, en este caso consuelo, que debe existir para que se le pueda seguir considerando lo que es, consuelo.

Aunque sé que es muy rebuscado, creo que es lo pretendía decir el que le puso este título, porque de otra forma hubiera utilizado otra palabra más mundana


----------



## Ella 123

ajeno said:


> La cuantia no es algo minimo, no tiene una dimension, tiene una caracteristica, es algo que representa. Una referencia aduce a un todo fisico. Al ser el consuelo algo no medible o intangible su cuantia tambien lo es.  Creo que lo correcto seria decir " una muestra de consuelo" o "un atisbo de consuelo".



Totalmente de acuerdo en el hipotético caso de que se tradujera el título. Desde mi punto de vista esta es la opción más adecuada. Sin despegarse de la semántica y sin hacer giros poco elegantes o apañados como "un poco de", "algo de", "una pizca" etc en mi modesta opinión


----------



## fast4

Consuelo elemental


----------



## elirlandes

iupiter said:


> Yo creo que la traducción más apropiada en español sería: "una pizca de consuelo" dado que quantum significa "the smallest amount or unit of something" y solace significa consuelo, así en español podría emplearse la expresión "pizca" para referirse a esa pequeña cantidad de consuelo. Por tanto, podría intuirse que "una pizca de consuelo" es lo que buscará el Sr. Bond llevando a cabo su venganza.




"una pizca de consuelo" es exactamente lo que hubiera dicho yo...


----------



## implacable

I'm not a pro in translation but "Minimo Consuelo" sounds good to me.


----------



## lexjft

Yo lo traduciría como "Exiguo consuelo", queriendo con ello decir poco, escaso o insuficiente consuelo.


----------



## VitaminaC

Mercedes62 said:


> Dear forum sharers,
> I was quite puzzled when I heard the proposed title for the new James Bond film and I don't quite understand its meaning. ¿"Un poquito de consuelo"? Any suggestions? I appreciate all contributions
> Regards


 Quantum of solace tengo entendido que es la expresion para explicar las sensaciones y el periodo que experimenta una persona entre dos relaciones sentimentales.


----------



## Puluang

Hola: Me gusta más la expresión "dosis de consuelo", que como en inglés no expresa cantidad, sino unidad, totalidad.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

iupiter said:


> Yo creo que la traducción más apropiada en español sería: "una pizca de consuelo" dado que quantum significa "the smallest amount or unit of something" y solace significa consuelo, así en español podría emplearse la expresión "pizca" para referirse a esa pequeña cantidad de consuelo. Por tanto, podría intuirse que "una pizca de consuelo" es lo que buscará el Sr. Bond llevando a cabo su venganza.



Como físico jubilado, y admirador de Sir Sean y (no sé si lo nombraron Sir) Ian Fleming, me quedo con la proposición de iupiter, que me parece la más acertada de las publicadas aquí. Por lo demás, después de ver Casino Royale y como ser humano normal, no opino que sea _mucho_ consuelo desbaratar la banda causante de la muerte de su amante y dar  cuenta de (_matar a_) un buen número de sus integrantes. Que me imagino será la trama de buena parte de la nueva película, filmada en Chile para lo que ocurre en Bolivia.


----------



## kantony

Estimada comunidad de Word Reference. Es interesante saber "quantum" discusiones y dudas generan las palabras y oraciones de las lenguas del mundo. Menos mal que existen estos Foros para dirimir tales confusiones.
Mi particular enfoque sobre el título de esta nueva película de James Bond me lleva a analizar cada palabra individualmente y luego tratar de presuponer en cual contexto quiso el productor ubicar el titulo adjudicado al film.
Ya se dijo hasta el cansancio que "Quantum" es la menor parte de "algo" pero también es una "Transición o transformación de "algo en otra cosa"; y "Solace" significa "Consuelo". Sin embargo, en otra de las acepciones de esta palabra, está que tambien puede ser un bálsamo que, si lo analizamos por si solo, es el liquido aromático proveniente de los árboles, lo cual no nos dice nada pero, llevando y rebuscando un poco en su acepción, pudiésemos asumir que Bálsamo es algo así como un Néctar o algo Divino.
De modo que, para concluir, se me ocurre que un título para la película en español podría ser:
"ALGO DE CONSUELO" o "UN PREMIO DE CONSOLACIÓN" que ya sabemos que foneticamente no es agradable al oído. Quizá después de ver el film podamos modificar y lograr la real acepciónque tuvo el cineasta.
También podríamos decir: "Del Lobo el pelo" como refiriéndose al conformismo de recibir un "poco de algo" que "todo de nada" como premio de consolación.
Así que dejémolo en Inglés que suena más "schik". QUANTUM OF SOLACE para todos. Gracias por leerme.


----------



## Aretha 87

Estuve leyendo todas las opciones y la verdad que me parecen acertadas, pero soy muy nueva en esto, ya sea de las "traducciones" como en el foro. Sin faltar al respeto de nadie, quisiera consultar si la traducción no podría ser "Cuántica de consuelo", como que quiza existe un juego de palabras con la física y demás... sé que lo que hice es bien calcado, pero no sé tengo la duda! mil gracias


----------



## maltravieso

Hola a todos,
En mi modesta opinión, creo que debería dejarse el título en inglés, aunque ya he visto que en algún sitio ya lo han hecho así. Dejándolo con el título original la gente hará lo que nosotros, buscará en el wordreference y hay que ver la cantidad de cosas que se aprenden en este foro.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Siempre he sido opuesto a dejar cosas en inglés; lo considero una falta de respeto a quienes no conocen ese idioma.

Independientemente de lo anterior, parece que hemos estado un poco despistados, como lo muestra este hilo en el foro sólo en inglés, donde acudí esperando clarificarme la pregunta inicial.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=5990004#post5990004

Para quienes no quieran darse la lata de leer todo, aquí va un resumen de lo que yo entiendo de la situación:

El nombre Quantum of Solace para la película fue tomado del nombre de un cuento corto de Ian Fleming cuya trama aparentemente no tiene relación con la de la película. En ese cuento, Fleming define un ente para medir el grado de sustentabilidad de una pareja, para el cual acuñó el nombre "quantum of solace", usando aparentemente una acepción más amplia de la palabra "solace" (que podría estar influenciada por nuestro "solaz", pero esto es un agregado mío).

En la película anterior, matan a la amante de Bond, arrebatándole así su "quantum of solace". En la actual (que no he visto) entiendo que Bond se dedica mayoritariamente vengarse de esto, lo que, en mi opinión, no justificaría aplicar este nombre a esta película, sino que a la anterior.

En una entrevista mientras la película se encontraba aún en proceso de filmación, Daniel Craig se refiere al misterioso título de ésta en términos parecidos a los de más arriba, e insinúa que el título también alude a "something else in the film". En el hilo citado se dice que Quantum es el nombre de la organización criminal a la que se enfrenta Bond. A mí, por lo menos, me resulta imposible conectar este hecho con el nombre dado a la película, lo que hice notar. Y nadie me ha respondido.

Resumiendo. "Quantum of solace" es un concepto inventado por Fleming que tiene una definición bastante precisa, y muy distinta de la que imaginamos los que hemos participado en esta discusión. Y, en mi opinión, nadie parece saber por qué la película se llama "Quantum of Solace" (salvo tal vez los que le pusieron el nombre).


----------



## ariannaj

"La cuantía de consuelo", ve:

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/film/article3247987.ece

   “La historia Quantum of Solace de Ian Fleming es el más extraño de todas sus historias de James Bond. En ella, Bond juega solo un papel menor, y en vez del tramo normal de espionaje, violencia, mujeres y tragos, Fleming nos regala una meditación profunda sobre la nostalgia, el matrimonio, la sociedad y la pasión. “La cuantía de consuelo” a la cual se refiere el título es una extraña medida matemática del amor.

  La historia, publicada originalmente en la revista Modern Woman en el año 1959, narra cómo Bond viaja al Caribe para sabotear un barco que transporta armas ilegales a la fuerza militar de Castro (una asignación que acepta a regañadientes dado que simpatiza con los guerrilleros cubanos).

  En las islas Bahamas, Bond asiste a una cena nocturna aburrida en la Residencia del Gobernador, donde el diputado anciano le cuenta sobre un hombre llamado Masters que se esposó con una azafata. El matrimonio tuvo un buen comienzo, pero pronto, la esposa empezó una relación adultera apasionada y muy pública con el hijo de una familia isleña acaudalada.

  Es en este momento que el gobernador explica su teoría: la cuantía del consuelo, dice él, es una calculación exacta que define la comodidad, humanidad y camaradería que debe existir entre dos personas para que sobreviva el amor. Cuando la calculación de la cuantía de consuelo llega a cero, entonces el amor está muerto.

  Bond, quien bien entiende los límites del amor, capta de inmediato el significado. Cuando el consuelo mutuo baja a cierto nivel, reflexiona: “tienes que salirte para salvarte a ti mismo…cuando la otra persona no solo te hace sentir totalmente inseguro, pero cuando parece que hasta te quiere destruir”.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Perdona, pero no entiendo cómo tu explicación nos acerca a comprender en qué sentido la expresión "quantum of solace", definida como dije, y repites, como una manera de medir la relación de pareja, se relaciona con una película en que el protagonista sólo busca venganza por un amor perdido. Fuera de que un "quantum" como medida física es un "cuanto" en español:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cuanto

y que "solace" en el contexto de la definición de Fleming como que no concuerda con el sentido de "consuelo"; ve el hilo que di.

Por lo demás, el Bond _de la película_, a diferencia del _del cuento_, no está huyendo de una relación que "no sólo lo hace sentirse inseguro, sino que parece hasta que lo quiere destruir", sino que está vengándose porque le arrebataron  su  relación matando a su amante.


----------



## elmohdez

kantony said:


> Estimada comunidad de Word Reference. Es interesante saber "quantum" discusiones y dudas generan las palabras y oraciones de las lenguas del mundo. Menos mal que existen estos Foros para dirimir tales confusiones.
> Mi particular enfoque sobre el título de esta nueva película de James Bond me lleva a analizar cada palabra individualmente y luego tratar de presuponer en cual contexto quiso el productor ubicar el titulo adjudicado al film.
> Ya se dijo hasta el cansancio que "Quantum" es la menor parte de "algo" pero también es una "Transición o transformación de "algo en otra cosa"; y "Solace" significa "Consuelo". Sin embargo, en otra de las acepciones de esta palabra, está que tambien puede ser un bálsamo que, si lo analizamos por si solo, es el liquido aromático proveniente de los árboles, lo cual no nos dice nada pero, llevando y rebuscando un poco en su acepción, pudiésemos asumir que Bálsamo es algo así como un Néctar o algo Divino.
> De modo que, para concluir, se me ocurre que un título para la película en español podría ser:
> "ALGO DE CONSUELO" o "UN PREMIO DE CONSOLACIÓN" que ya sabemos que foneticamente no es agradable al oído. Quizá después de ver el film podamos modificar y lograr la real acepciónque tuvo el cineasta.
> También podríamos decir: "Del Lobo el pelo" como refiriéndose al conformismo de recibir un "poco de algo" que "todo de nada" como premio de consolación.
> Así que dejémolo en Inglés que suena más "schik". QUANTUM OF SOLACE para todos. Gracias por leerme.


Pues yo si que vi la pelicula y como algunos ya apuntabais James se la pasa matando a todo chichibirichi que se menea en la pantalla lo que de alguna manera tiene que ser gratificante para el,ya que se esta vengado de la muerte de su amada, no?. Kantony a mi me sonaria mejor en este contexto "Elixir para el consuelo",que te parece?este elixir se produce con la segregacion de balas y cuchillos de las manos de James Bond..


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Me permito sugerir nuevamente la lectura de este hilo del foro en inglés:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=5990004#post5990004

Allí se explica que "quantum of solace" es el nombre inventado por Fleming para un parámetro para medir el estado de amor en una pareja, como dije en forma resumida más arriba y reiteró ariannaj en forma más detallada.

Creo que los únicos que podrían explicar por qué se dio a la película el mismo nombre que a un cuento de argumento distinto son los que le dieron ese título. Todo lo que digamos los demás serán meras especulaciones.


----------



## Messerschmitt

Si se conoce el término "quantum" como "un cuanto" en física, es decir, como una cantidad elemental en que puede existir una magnitud física, yo me atrevo a traducirlo como "Un Cuanto de Consuelo", o sea algo demasiado poco, mínimo, poquito de consuelo... Mejor lo dejamos como "Quantum of Solace" pero ya sabemos la idea central del tema, o no?


----------



## karro

No soy gran experta en las peliculas de 007, pero he leido en la Rolling Stone que significa Cantidad de Consuelo y tiene algo que ver con como se siente Bond en esta ultima pelicula


----------



## K-man

No tengo ninguna intención de resolver yo la duda; de hecho, creo que sería mejor dejar algo de espacio al misterio. Podría decir: "lo que me queda de consuelo", "magro consuelo", "un cierto consuelo (o _solaz_)", bla, bla... Serían tan acertadas y tan desencaminadas como cualquier otra propuesta. Creo que *ariannaj* y *Oldy Nuts* aproximan bien, cada uno a su manera, y ninguno está más o menos acertado que el otro. Sí creo que lo que diga Craig es su propia interpretación: una más, y desde luego está claro que nadie parece tener la definición exacta, angloparlante o no... Entonces, dejémoslo como la extravagancia que Fleming dejó sin más sugerida, para que la interpretación de cada uno la resuelva a su gusto. ¿O es que la literatura se ha vuelto una ciencia exacta, y yo no me he enterado? Y dejemos el título en *Quantum of Solace*, que a los que hablamos otros idiomas no nos insulta en nada, y siempre va a sonar más rotundo y misterioso que cualquiera de las (im)posibles traducciones que aquí se barajan...


----------



## nanelf

Hola.
"un cuanto de consuelo" podría ser una opción.


----------



## +++hellraiser+++

Según tengo entendido un "quanto" es una particula, es por eso que la "física cuántica" es la física de las partículas, por lo que mi opinion es que quiere decir "Partículas de calma"


----------



## C3PO

I think the proper spanish translation is *"Leve consuelo"*, eg.: La venganza le produjo un leve consuelo (Revenge is the topic of the film)


----------



## +++hellraiser+++

Tras realizar una misión, Bond es recibido como huésped del Gobernador de Las Bahamas, donde es invitado a una cena junto con una pareja de mediana edad. Notando su visible aburrimiento, al culminar la cena y ya a solas el Gobernador le narra en confianza una historia terrible de desamor y crueldad entre una joven pareja de conocidos suyos. Él había sido empleado de la Gobernación de una colonia africana, ella una chica bonita pero tonta. El matrimonio sufre por dificultades económicas, ella se cansa de la relación y lo engaña descaradamente con cierto playboy rico de la isla. Él soporta la infidelidad y los maltratos hasta cierto punto, luego la deja sin dinero y en total abandono y regresa a África. Concluye que, en las relaciones de pareja, hay cierta cuota de cariño que siempre debe conservarse, o de lo contrario la relación se deteriora irremisiblemente. Añade como cereza de la torta que la mujer de su relato es la dama de mediana edad que los acompañó en la cena, y que ya consiguió otra pareja. Bond le agradece el relato porque le dio interés a la velada.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hola, hellraiser.

Tu relato coincide casi exactamente con el que sale aquí para explicar el origen de la expresión "quantum of solace":

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/film/article3247987.ece

donde se dice que

"It is at this point that the governor explains his theory: the quantum of solace, he says, is a precise figure defining the comfort, humanity and fellow feeling required between two people for love to survive. If the quantum of solace is nil, then love is dead.!"

Allí también se dice que Quantum of Solace es el nombre de un cuento corto escrito por Ian Fleming y publicado por primera vez en 1959. El relato que nos das es un resumen del argumento del cuento.

Queda claro entonces que "quantum of solace" es una expresión inventada por Ian Fleming, y para la cual él mismo da una definición. También es claro que el argumento del cuento no se relaciona con el de la película.

El misterio es entonces por qué se le puso ese nombre *a la película*. En mi opinión. mientras quienes se lo pusieron no expliquen por qué lo hicieron, seguir especulando sobre posibles traducciones del nombre de la película es perder el tiempo. A lo más podríamos intentar dar un buen equivalente en español del nombre del *concepto* definido por Fleming en su cuento corto.


----------



## +++hellraiser+++

No me extraña que se parezca porque he hecho un "corta y pega" con un cacho de la wiquipedia =) queria haber puesto el link pero no me dejan por ser miembro junior.....


----------



## Oldy Nuts

+++hellraiser+++ said:


> No me extraña que se parezca porque he hecho un "corta y pega" con un cacho de la wiquipedia =) queria haber puesto el link pero no me dejan por ser miembro junior.....



Mi mensaje explicativo del tuyo fue porque no diste ninguna explicación, sino que te limitaste a contar algo sin decir qué era ni cómo se relacionaba con el tema de esta discusión.


----------



## jpsm

*Que  os parece Cuantia de consuelo, a mi me suena genial, por cierto he visto la pelicula y me encanta. Y en el diccionario hay referencia de cuantía, como porcion de una magnitud, porcion grande o abundancia de algo o medida o cantidad indeterminada o vagamente determinada de las cosas, otra definición es suma de cualidades o circunstancias que enaltecen a una persona o la distinguen de las demás**.  *

*Gracias*


----------



## Hadrianvs

Alguien apuntaba a "Mínimo consuelo", y adaptándola a la expresión española yo diría "Un mínimo de consuelo".

La expresión "un mínimo de" es bastante usada y equivale a la menor cantidad aceptable de algo, y se usa, por ejemplo, cuando vas al extranjero y hablas de un hotel barato pero que tiene (o no) "un mínimo de limpieza".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Perdón que insista, pero "consuelo" no es para nada lo que marca el éxito o el fracaso de una relación sentimental, que es el concepto que definió Fleming como "quantum of solace" en su cuento corto de ese nombre.


----------



## Halane

*En mi opinión sí lo es en este relato concreto, ya que la joven tonta, en lugar de consolar a su marido en tiempos de dificultades económicas, lo engaña.

"Mínimo consuelo" me habría parecido adecuado, ya que adaptando la expresión pierde impacto, importante en el título de una película. "Una pizca de consuelo" me gusta como opción, pero tiene cierto sonido culinario.
*


----------



## eshen

Bueno, no soy un experto en inglés, de hecho si no fuese por la página mi inglés se reduce a bien poquito. . . pero "Quantum of solace" recopilando toda la información que habeis posteado me parece algo mucho más simple de lo que os pensais. . . y hace referencia a esa frase hecha tan española de . . . mientras nos quede *"un rayo de sol"* o. . . aun hay un "rayito de sol" que significa: "un atisbo de esperanza". . . fijandome en todos los anteriores titulos bond, me di cuenta de que todos ellos hacen referencia a juegos de palabras muy similares entre si. . . un rayo de sol. . . o *quantum of solace* tb significa *un poco de consuelo* haciendo un triple juego con sus significados reales y metafóricos. . . que os parece? Ahora me cuadraria mas esta frase de flemming diciendo que cuando se pierde ese rayo de esperanza en una relacion la relacion se acaba. . .


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Bueno, con "rayito de sol" nos aproximamos a la definición de Fleming en su cuento; pero "consuelo" realmente como que no tiene nada que ver. Una relación no se acaba cuando se acaba el consuelo.


----------



## eshen

pero si cuando la relacion deja de consolarnos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Una relación de pareja es para consolarnos?

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=consolar

Afortunadamente, la nuestra (mía con mi esposa) ha sido mucho más rica y fructífera que eso. Se ha basado en cosas como las que menciona Fleming en su definición, aparentemente ya olvidada en esta discusión.


----------



## eshen

es una metafora, no es literal XD


----------



## hrgv

Es posible que exista tambien un juego de palabras dado que Quantum es el nombre de la organizacion enemiga de 007 en Casino Royale que secuestra y asesina a la doble agente de la cual el se enamora y no logra olvidar en Quantum of Solace y solo logra algo de consuelo al atrapar al final al asesino


----------



## henryy

Ya ha pasado tiempo desde el "boom" de esta pelicula y del rompecabezas de cómo traducir el título, pero más vale tarde que nunca. En mi opinión, la traducción no puede ser literal (quantum como una cantidad: "poquito", "ración", "mínimo", "cuantía de"... _whatever_, no cuaja en Español). Habría que buscar la esencia de la película y trasaldar una idea en relación con el argumento. Bond _busca_ venganza y así, consuelo. Mi humilde proposición sería algo como "Venganza y consuelo", "Encontrar el consuelo". Probablemente me equivoque, así que por favor, ¡corríjanme!, ¡desmonten mi teoría!, me encantaría oír sus opiniones. Muchas gracias. =)


----------



## rafachelo2008

Primero que nada seÑores traductores, se les esta olvidando algo vital, investigar, yo lei el libro, en nada james bond, busca venganza en la historia "quantum of solace" james bond conversa con el gobernador, este para amenizar el momento le cuenta una historia sobre que se caso con una aeromoza, al final casi de la platica este gobernador hace una referencia, dice que cuando la relacion va mal, el lo llama pretenciosa mente "the quantum of solace" se agota, bond lo interrumpe diciendole "the amount of comfort", llega a cero es mejor hacerse un lado, primero para saber bien el libro for your eyes only(solo para tus ojos) esta dividido en historia cortas, pero estas se entrelazan en si, primero sales de leer goldfinger, y entras a la ya mencionada, james bond solo esta "buscando consuelo" a su agitada vida, el titulo deberia ser a mi parecer "en busca de consuelo". Lean bien el libro y van aver de lo que hablo. Como decia mi profesora, "documentense niÑos"


----------



## elmohdez

> .Kantony a mi me sonaria mejor en este contexto "Elixir para el consuelo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como veras Rafachelo2008,esto ya se dijo podrias seguir tu propio consejo y leer con mas cuidado.
> 
> 
> 
> James bond solo esta "buscando consuelo" a su agitada vida, el titulo deberia ser a mi parecer "en busca de consuelo". Lean bien el libro y van aver de lo que hablo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Como se ha dicho muchas veces en este hilo, la película y el libro homónimo sólo tienen en común el título. Por tanto, todo lo que se diga sobre el por qué del título de la película serán meras especulaciones hasta que los que hicieron la película expliquen por qué lo usaron. Hasta ahora no han manifestado la menor intención de hacerlo, y mi sospecha es que lo eligieron simplemente porque es un nombre que "pega".

Y si de leer bien el libro se trata, en el libro Ian Fleming _define_ el concepto de "quantum of solace", inventado por él como parte de la narración. Entonces no hay nada que interpretar sobre el _concepto_, cuya definición clara y precisa ya dio su creador. Definición que, además, ha sido repetida varias veces en este hilo.

Por favor, no sigamos tratando de reinventar la rueda.


----------



## DeimosMDQ

Dado que es una especie de metáfora, y ésta frase particularmente no es lunfardo.. ¿Por qué no se respeta el sentido del título? Comunmente veo metáforas traducidas, que en lugar de traducirse como tal, se traduce la metáfora interpretada.
Por ejemplo, si la idea era que el título fuese *Una pizca de consuelo* sería algo así como *A bit of solace*, o de ser *Un poco de consuelo* sería *A little of solace / A little solace*. Sin embargo el autor utilizó la palabra *quantum*, que puede traducirse como *cuanto*, *cuantio* o simplemente *quantum*, ya que es de origen latín y es usada por ese nombre también. Por ende, podria decirse que la traducción a mi parecer que más representa el título es *"Un quantum de consuelo"*, que si bien suena "raro", así también lo suena en inglés, justamente por usar la palabra quantum, que tanto nos hace ruido por ser extraña.

De la misma forma se hace con muchas películas, por ejemplo *Seven*, que se tradujo (por lo menos en Argentina) como *Pecados Capitales* en lugar de *Siete*. Creo que el autor quería dar cierto misticismo al referirse indiréctamente a los pecados capitales para no ser tan obvio, o simplemente para que cuando leas Siete, te de curiosidad de saber a qué se refiere.

Me gusta mucho la traducción, y a veces siento que se subestima al espectador, porque no sólo en los títulos pasa esto, muchas metáforas muy bien puestas que intrigarían se traducen como frases simples, quitandole toda la riqueza. Se que es muy dificil e incluso imposible a veces traducir juegos de palabras o lunfardos, pero en casos donde se pudiese hacer sin problemas, yo optaría por dejarlos, ya que de esa forma respetaríamos más la película en lugar de pasar nosotros a ser los directores de la misma.

Saludos!


- Juan Marcos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

DeimosMDQ said:


> Dado que es una especie de metáfora, y ésta frase particularmente no es lunfardo.. ¿Por qué no se respeta el sentido del título?...



¿Y cuál es según tú el sentido del título de la película? Porque los responsables de ella nunca han revelado por qué usaron como nombre para ésta un concepto _inventado y definido_ por Ian Fleming en otro contexto, y usado por él como nombre del cuento en que aparece la definición. Cuento, definición y contexto que no guardan relación con la película, como se ha repetido no sé cuántas veces en esta discusión.


----------



## DeimosMDQ

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Y cuál es según tú el sentido del título de la película? Porque los responsables de ella nunca han revelado por qué usaron como nombre para ésta un concepto _inventado y definido_ por Ian Fleming en otro contexto, y usado por él como nombre del cuento en que aparece la definición. Cuento, definición y contexto que no guardan relación con la película, como se ha repetido no sé cuántas veces en esta discusión.



Con sentido del titulo me refería al sentido de usar la metáfora y no tratar de interpretarlo uno, yo puedo interpretar algo distinto a otra persona. Por eso lo dejaría a cargo del espectador. Este no es un caso para mi, donde la traducción literal quede mal, porque para mi suena tan raro en inglés como en español. Leí en este foro que el cuento, la definición y el contexto no guardan relación, y eso me da más fundamentos para pensar en no modificar el título como a mi me parezca, sino dejarlo a libre interpretación.

Es sólo una opinión. Saludos!


- Juan Marcos.


----------



## teco2708

I considered that the best translation of "quantum of solace" for Spanish is INCONSOLABLE, specially due the script of the movies.
bye, teco2708


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hola y bienvenido a estos foros.

Sería interesante saber cómo llegas del concepto de _quantum of solace_ definido por Ian Fleming en su cuento del mismo nombre, a tu tan peculiar "traducción". Me recordó la "traducción" del título de una película llamada _It's Difficult_, que por obra de magia pasó a llamarse _Enamorándome de mi ex_. Puedo imaginarme lo que pensarían quienes se devanaron los sesos hasta dar con el título original...


----------



## Ados

Opino que se debe mantener la metáfora con la física cuántica y traducirla como "un cuanto de consuelo". Es como si alguien sintiera un "fotón de esperanza" en lugar de "Un poquito de esperanza". Dejar el título en inglés me parece la solución más perezosa posible. Aunque muchas veces la decisión final no la tienen los traductores sino los publicistas y por eso "the sounds of music" se tradujo "la novicia rebelde".


----------



## ZacaríasLS

Mi traducción- 
"Cantidad / volumen / cantidad de consuelo en la tristeza, la desgracia, o problemas, el alivio de la angustia o malestar."

Saludos, ojalá que mi traducción te ayude comprender el nombre de esta película.


----------



## nebur999

*Una chispa de esperanza*, creo que esa es nuestra expresion equivalente.


----------



## Cubanboy

*Como traductor yo lo dejaría tal cual.*


----------



## Oldy Nuts

nebur999 said:


> *Una chispa de esperanza*, creo que esa es nuestra expresion equivalente.



Perdona, pero no logro imaginarme cómo llegas de la expresión _quantum of solace_, *inventada* y *definida* por Ian Fleming en un cuento del mismo nombre, a que "nuestra expresión equivalente" es _una chispa de esperanza_.


----------



## Cubanboy

Quisiera saber cuándo van a cerrar este hilo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cubanboy said:


> Quisiera saber cuándo van a cerrar este hilo.



...que debería haberse cerrado por allí por el mensaje 35-40.


----------

